# 2013 Cruze LTZ issue



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Sounds like it's burning coolant, or it's leaking from turbo coolant line and has some other misfire cause. 

These cars are well known for numerous issues, but it sounds like your biggest problem is poor diagnostic capabilities of your mechanics


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

[h=1]FIX: Coolant Odors/Coolant Loss From Reservoir[/h]
[h=1]Mysterious coolant loss[/h]
[h=1]2012 Cruze boiling coolant in reservoir.[/h]

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

